
Building Pixels – A Daily Source of Inspiration - drikerf
https://drikerf.com/building-pixels-a-daily-source-of-inspiration/
======
urlbox
Really nice site!

When flicking through the screenshots in the modal view - before the
screenshot loads - how did you get the background gradient to be so close to
the actual site's page background?

I know you already have the colour scheme in advance, but the gradient seems
to match very closely most times. Seems really clever

EDIT: Just saw this [https://drikerf.com/image-previews-on-
klart/](https://drikerf.com/image-previews-on-klart/) which explains it!
Really nice trick

~~~
drikerf
Thanks :D!

------
darafsheh
This is a great website! Mainly because the quality of the designs you picked
are great. My only feedback is that it was hard for me to find the button that
takes me to the website for each screenshot. It was very important for me to
actually find the live site rather than a screenshot. Animation, loading,
transitions are big part of the design that won't be shown through a
screenshot.

I'm not sure if it helps but my team an I are working on a project that you
might also like the design: servicebot.io (wait for the parachutes :)

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! I'm going to make the source link more obvious in some way :). Love
the parachutes :D!

~~~
boramalper
I would archive (or use another service* to take a snapshot of) the web-page
as screenshot is taken just in case the design might change in the future.

* İnternet Archive and archive.is is pretty cool!

~~~
drikerf
Good idea! I was thinking that the screenshot is enough when the design
changes. I'll look into it :)!

------
mjohnre
Looks cool! The press space to shuffle makes it very convenient. I immediately
signed up for subscription. However, I only noticed the form after scrolling a
few times.

I hope there's a filter/sort or categories.

~~~
drikerf
Glad you like it! I'm going to add filters soon. I already have them on Klart
but haven't implemented it on Pixels yet :).

------
addedlovely
Nice work. Be nice if you linked back to the original source.

Also why have the opacity on the colour swatch, not very indicative of the
colour!

~~~
drikerf
Thanks :)! The circle with an arrow links to the original source. Good point,
they show their real color on hover but I guess that's not very helpful on
mobile. They took a bit too much attention when in full color.

~~~
addedlovely
Just checked out Klart - doesn't have a pricing page anywhere, but mentions
the free trial - how much is it?

~~~
drikerf
It's under the Signup page, $9/m. I should probably make that more obvious,
thanks :)!

------
Briel
Nitpick but the website preview images are not resized from the originals well
so the text and edges in them are all jagged.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! I'm working on it :)

------
rumblefrog
Hmm, maybe add a filter to colors? For example, I wish to sites that use
certain color or has a dark background.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! Working on it :)

------
qbaqbaqba
If anyone wonders: the .main-header.post-head picture is Krakow's Brama
Florianska: [http://www.obrazy-
galeria.pl/webpage/o-galerii.html](http://www.obrazy-
galeria.pl/webpage/o-galerii.html)

------
gxespino
Found your site recently and really enjoy looking at the clean designs. Would
love to filter by color!

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! Glad you like it. I'm working on color search/filter :)!

------
foota
If you don't mind another feature request, it would be nice to have a way to
shuffle on mobile.

~~~
drikerf
Cool! Any suggestion on how? Shake?

~~~
foota
Honestly? I'm not a designer, I'd have just added a button :p

But shake would be a lot cooler, looks like you could use the apis here:
[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/native-
hardwa...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/native-
hardware/device-orientation/)

You could also use some sort of swipe motion?

~~~
drikerf
Cool! I'll have a look :)

------
shurcooL
It said:

    
    
        - Color extraction is hard
    

Color extraction? What does that refer to, exactly?

~~~
drikerf
Extracting dominant colors from an image. In this case a screenshot. Since
there may be loads of different colors (ie: gradients/photos). Knowing which
colors are dominant is hard to determine.

~~~
shurcooL
Thanks.

------
edpichler
Feedback: It's really difficult to discover where to click to visit the
referenced website.

~~~
drikerf
Got it! I'm going to add something more obvious, thanks :)

------
zero_iq
Nice, but isn't this basically just dribbble.com lite? What sets it apart?

~~~
drikerf
Pixels is a curation of web designs. You can always checkout the original site
too big clicking the arrow icon :).

------
Rifu
Would be nice to see some kind of pricing page on klart before signing up.

~~~
drikerf
I'm working on a team plan for Klart so there will be a pricing page then
(soon). For now, the price is on the signup page :).

~~~
Rifu
Ah, my bad, I must have completely missed it. As a personal data point, I
usually like to see how much a service can potentially cost me before signing
up. Have you given some thought about maybe floating the price somewhere on
the front page?

